

Apple Human Interface Guidelines - DaniFong
http://developer.apple.com/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/OSXHIGuidelines/XHIGIntro/chapter_1_section_1.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP30000894-TP6

======
pg
Ironically the site itself is a usability disaster, with the text chopped up
into small bits that require lots of clicking to get around, insufficiently
large margins, and frames.

It would be interesting to see how it would look redesigned by John Gruber.

~~~
DaniFong
I actually considered uploading the pdf version to Scribd for submission, but
was worried it would break terms of use.

